# Better pix of Furio the white VT



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are some clear pix of furio. 
I can't believe he is blind though, I'm so sad for him.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

its gotta be so scary being blind!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can he follow you finger around or does he flare when you put a mirror in front of him?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya I see a little black in his eys. I've seen pics of Red Cambodian albinos. Marbles like these are so weird. He could just be cellophane.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Can he follow you finger around or does he flare when you put a mirror in front of him?


No. He doesn't do anything to mirror or even putting another tank beside him. He barely even freaks out when the net comes near him, I almost have to touch him with it before he moves.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

InsideTheBurg said:


> No. He doesn't do anything to mirror or even putting another tank beside him. He barely even freaks out when the net comes near him, I almost have to touch him with it before he moves.


Yop he's albino then.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

aren'y albinos really rare? 
I just don't want hi mto be sick :-( This is depressing.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

InsideTheBurg said:


> aren'y albinos really rare?
> I just don't want hi mto be sick :-( This is depressing.


Very rare. But I guess if they're some in petstores now then Thailand is keepin a pretty good secret.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

well i got him at walmart. he was the only one like him....he's the only white one i have ever seen.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

InsideTheBurg said:


> well i got him at walmart. he was the only one like him....he's the only white one i have ever seen.


I've never seen whites or cellophanes in person but I wish albinos could be bred.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor little guy! Before feeding or netting him for a water change, I would just lightly tap the glass to let him know that you're there so you won't scare him.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Poor little guy!  I love his color though!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He's beautiful. I'm sure he'll be fine especially if he was born that way. You'll just have to find your own routine to feed/ care for him.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Poor little guy! Before feeding or netting him for a water change, I would just lightly tap the glass to let him know that you're there so you won't scare him.


I know. I completely forgot about his sight earlier when I moved him into his new tank and I about scared him to death. Seriously, I thought I gave him a heart attack. I didn't breathe until he started swimming again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess I have a soft spot in my heart for fish that can't see since I have vision problems myself.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I guess I have a soft spot in my heart for fish that can't see since I have vision problems myself.


Me too. Hence the reason I couldn't get him for so long because my husband is the only one that can drive. You gotta see 20/40 to drive and I see 20/80 WITH my contacts. So I know how it feels to be vision impaired!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't drive either. My vision is 20/200. Or something like that.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

What!? 20/200? 

What prescription are you? I have pretty bad eye sight and im only 21 :/

-5.50


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww......... he's sweet. He'll be fine because you'll be taking good care of him. 

Sounds like he really needed a good home. Someone else might have flushed him already


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Romad said:


> Sounds like he really needed a good home. Someone else might have flushed him already


Oh! I don't even wanna think about it. He rocks. I love my little guy even if he can't see. So it takes a little longer to feed him. It's cool. Cause he rocks :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't wear glasses. They don't do any good.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*I JUST POSTED A PIC OF MY NEW COTTON WHITE DELTA TAIL, I'VE NEVER SEEN A SOLID WHITE BETTA EITHER UNTIL I RAN ACROSS HIM LASTNIGHT. I PUT HIM IN HI 2.5 GALLON TANK AND HE SWIMS AROUND AFTER MY FINGER, ARE THEY SUPPOSE TO BE BLIND?FILL ME IN OR I CAN RESEARCH? THANKS*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas can be white without being albino.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

CAN YOU NOT BREED THE WHITE ONES? I WAS GOING TO BREED MINE (B00) IN A FEW MONTHS. HE CAN SEE VERY WELL. I WAS JUST WONDERING IF SOMETHING WAS WRONG WITH IT?


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he's so cute. just out of curiousity, how do you get him to eat?


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Mine is blind, but I'm sure all whites aren't blind, just some, as is any species of animal humans included. 

To SunkissedinCA I finally got Furio to eat by placing him in a smaller tank. He hides most of the time in his plant but now he's gotten used to me tapping the bowl when feeding him. I had a hard time to begin with, but he's getting used to it now. And doing great :-D


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

cindylou said:


> CAN YOU NOT BREED THE WHITE ONES? I WAS GOING TO BREED MINE (B00) IN A FEW MONTHS. HE CAN SEE VERY WELL. I WAS JUST WONDERING IF SOMETHING WAS WRONG WITH IT?


There's probably nothing wrong with him. I knew immediately that Furio was blind. It was obvious. He is a GORGEOUS fish BTW and I think breeding him would end in beautiful fry! Good luck!


----------

